# Question about transporting a shotgun



## Endo (Mar 29, 2009)

I have researched this seven ways to the weekend but I can not find a clear answer. Any help would be appreciated.

I have a Class A unrestricted so I am clear about my handgun but I recently bought a home defense shotgun and I want to take it to the range to practice with it but I do not have a locking case or a trunk (GMC truck). It is a pump action shotgun so I understand that regardless of capacity, it is still qualified as "non large capacity". Here is what I found in the law:

_Chapter 140: Section 131C. Carrying of firearms in a vehicle _

_(c) *No person possessing a large capacity rifle or shotgun* under a Class A or Class B license issued under section 131 or 131F shall possess the same in a vehicle unless such weapon is unloaded and contained within the locked trunk of such vehicle or in a locked case or other secure container. Whoever violates the provisions of this subsection shall be punished by a fine of not less than $500 nor more than $5,000. 
_
I do not know if the the bold part means all large capacity rifles and *ALL* shotguns or all large capacity rifles and *large capacity* shotguns. It makes no mention or differentiation between large capacity shotguns and non large capacity shotguns. I know that either way it has to be unloaded and I have a trigger guard which I will put on it for safeties sake regardless of the law but can a pump action shotgun be transported in the backseat of a pick up truck exposed and unlocked as long as it is unloaded?


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

you can get a locking hard case(nothing fancy) for <20 bucks in the sporting goods section of any box store(walmart, sports authority etc).

btw, driving around with a firearm that isnt properly stored, regardless of capacity, is irresponsible gun ownership.that what ifs could take days to play out, so let it suffice to say that you could very easily find yourself in a position where youare unintentionally seperated from your vehicle and the unsecured firearm in the back seat.. capacity be damned, by the case and move on with your life.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Nothing says that you can't transport a non HC shotgun in your vehicle sitting right next to you. If it's unloaded and under your control, no problem. You run into problems when you leave it unattended, unlocked and uncased. Oh ya, don't have slugs or buckshot on you, away from that range, with that shotgun unless it's deer season and you're licensed. Look at MGL140 MGL269 and MGL131


----------



## Endo (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I was looking at cases but I did not see any in the price range you guys mentioned so thank you also for the heads up on those. I will definitely be ordering one. The cheapest I found was around $110. I'm new to the long gun thing so I'm not that up on where the good deals are.

I do have a Class A unrestricted but I did not realize there was an issue transporting the shotgun and slugs/buckshots together outside of deer season. I see no reason why I would be going anywhere except the range anyway, but its still good know.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

this is how I transport mine:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Tuna said:


> Nothing says that you can't transport a non HC shotgun in your vehicle sitting right next to you. If it's unloaded and under your control, no problem. You run into problems when you leave it unattended, unlocked and uncased. Oh ya, don't have slugs or buckshot on you, away from that range, with that shotgun unless it's deer season and you're licensed. Look at MGL140 MGL269 and MGL131


So if a shooter wants to practice off season its illegal to posses the needed ammo to practice? Yes, I know you said 'away from the range' but I can see many circumstances where you could have that ammo in your vehiclke.are you shitting me.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

You cannot posess slugs or buckshot IN THE WOODS outside of deer season. You can take it to the range.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> So if a shooter wants to practice off season its illegal to posses the needed ammo to practice? Yes, I know you said 'away from the range' but I can see many circumstances where you could have that ammo in your vehiclke.are you shitting me.


And some of those circumstances could be driving around, at a friends house, in a parking lot at the mall, all legal. In the woods, outside of deer season, illegal.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Tuna said:


> And some of those circumstances could be driving around, at a friends house, in a parking lot at the mall, all legal. In the woods, outside of deer season, illegal.


I hear it's a bigger penalty for shooting a deer out of season than it is to shoot Leroy in a 7-11 parking lot.

Is that true?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

94c said:


> I hear it's a bigger penalty for shooting a deer out of season than it is to shoot Leroy in a 7-11 parking lot.
> 
> Is that true?


No, but if you ever saw some of the complete morons i've bumped onto, who legally carry shotguns, you may THINK they need to be culled.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im so fucking glad I live in NH where, so far , common sense prevails with regards to gun ownership, possesion and use. Up here we actually shoot in the woods OFF season at adhoc ranges with god forbid Slugs, buckshot, and fmj ammo. WE dont ASSUME that simple possesion of ammunition is intent to poach.


----------



## EH466 (Apr 21, 2008)

Its always good practice to have your shotgun in a plastic case, or a soft case while in the car. However technically can have it sitting next to you or on the back seat as long as it is unloaded, in these circumstances it is considered "under your control". However the ammo needs to be in the trunk, or somewhere else far enough from the shotgun so it wouldn't be considered loaded. 

I was taught that if you stop at the dunkin donuts and leave the unlocked shotgun in the car, but your car itself is locked you are good to go.

Can anyone here confirm that?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

EH466 said:


> Its always good practice to have your shotgun in a plastic case, or a soft case while in the car. However technically can have it sitting next to you or on the back seat as long as it is unloaded, in these circumstances it is considered "under your control". However the ammo needs to be in the trunk, or somewhere else far enough from the shotgun so it wouldn't be considered loaded.
> 
> I was taught that if you stop at the dunkin donuts and leave the unlocked shotgun in the car, but your car itself is locked you are good to go.
> 
> Can anyone here confirm that?


 Its safer to just bring it in with you, particularlly around dorchester, Lynn, Mattaphan, Lawrence and Springfield.


----------



## EH466 (Apr 21, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Its safer to just bring it in with you, particularlly around dorchester, Lynn, Mattaphan, Lawrence and Springfield.


:twisted:


----------

